# TNR funny :)



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

There is one cat left to trap behind a hardware store in northern WV --- a really intelligent and wary female who has eluded us for over three months. She has become our albatross; we now call her "Moby". We've been through all kinds of traps and tricks. Now we have a large carrier chained to a lamp post and she eats in the carrier every night. There are three commuter vans in that end of the lot and she sleeps on the engine of one of them at night. Another van is parked by the street lamp. She knows everybody's car and she knows if a car is parked differently than normal or if a different car is there. She notices everything. We have a long rope attached to the carrier door so we can yank the door shut when she goes in. The feeder comes to call her, because she won't approach if anyone else is there. She even knows if someone else is sitting in the feeder's car (rope in hand) while the feeder calls her. There's nowhere to hide around the van without her noticing. 

So I get the bright idea of climbing up and lying on the van's roof, holding the rope, while the feeder and the other rescuer leave in their cars. I really think it might have worked; she was actually approaching the carrier. Just one little snag in the plan.......someone in the grocery store across the lot called to report a possible sniper lying on top of a van. I think maybe all the lights from the police cars may have frightened her just a tad.:yikes

Cat rescuing seems to be a great way to meet all different kinds of people.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Cataholics to SWAT team: "I was just trying to catch a cat..."


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG, what an image, lol.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Laughing. Oh the length we go to TNR.. you are hard core!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my, that IS funny.
Hope the police understood.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL....possible sniper.....oh my God...I inhaled a mouth full of diet coke and just about died when I read that.....hilarious..lol..I can just see the cops pulling up and you on top of the van....as Barny on How I Met Your Mother would say.....that is Legend.....ary.......lol


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

stevescott213 =










Me =











* Cataholics, that was the best laugh all day!!!*


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Lol, I'm sure I made it even worse, because I didn't move when the flashing lights pulled up; in fact, I didn't even move at all until a cop said, "Hey, buddy...." (Surely he didn't expect to find a 60-some year old broad up there!) I had been up there in Don't Move A Muscle mode for almost an hour in 20 degree weather. All I could think was, "Ah, man, they scared off the cat. I don't even want to roll over. Just leave me alone, please." 

And, of course, while he was questioning me, two cars come speeding up to the "scene" with two more perps (my accomplices) jumping out of the cars to surround him. 

Poor guy had to believe us --- I mean, who could have come up with a story like ours?


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh, DEAR Lord, I'm gonna run out of emoticons, and tears. TOO FUNNY!!!!
















The cat must have died laughing too.......


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The cat is probably sharing this on his "stupid human tricks" blog, and laughing his furry butt off!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What a grand way to have your cover blown. And meet men in uniform. :wink


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

That is the funniest story I've ever heard! Dedication, you have it!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

This is just so funny, I wanted to bump it.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Did you ever think that maybe it was the cat who called the cops?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

beamjoy said:


> Did you ever think that maybe it was the cat who called the cops?


I had that very same thought....

We're going back up Tuesday night to try to get her (and another couple of hard-core resisters behind Arby's restaurant). She has been fed in a trap (rigged so it won't trip) for the last week; fingers crossed that we can surprise her then.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*Drop Trap and a Remote Camera*

I've used a drop trap and a cheap camera (Harbor Freight sells them) to remotely observe the trap for the extremely skittish. A system of pulleys and a wire will let you route the "trip wire" to where ever you wish. A long rope has too much stretch. After that it's patience. I am a TNR capture geek.


----------

